
Imaginary Albanian eggplant festivals… IN SPACE - sndean
http://blog.plover.com/wikipedia/ysolo.html
======
LordFrith
A Albanian speaker tells me "Ysolo doesnt sound like a Albanian word, that's
probably made up"

